# Impossible d'activer Handoff



## Olivier1285 (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPhone 8 et un iPad récent (fonctionnant tous deux sous iOS 11.3), ainsi qu'un MacBook pro tournant sous High Sierra. J'ai bien réussi à activer Handoff sur le MacBook, mais impossible de le faire sur l'iPhone ou l'iPad: la fonction "Handoff" est grisée dans le menu Réglages/Général/Handoff et ne peut être activée. 

Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà fait la même expérience, ou aurait des conseils à me donner?

Merci d'avance!


----------

